
These Indian Fishermen ick plastic from Oceans to help build Roads - ravensraven
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/06/these-indian-fishermen-take-plastic-out-of-the-sea-and-use-it-to-build-roads
======
ravensraven
[https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/06/these-indian-
fisherme...](https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/06/these-indian-fishermen-
take-plastic-out-of-the-sea-and-use-it-to-build-roads)

